
Show HN: Honest Valentine’s Day cards - willyams
https://www.punchycards.com/valentines-day
======
shanbak
These made me laugh. Wish they had more options though.. "I hate having to
like you on a schedule - can we just have Valentine's Day every day?" Or,
better still, "I don't really like you today, but I like you most days"

------
JeanMarcS
Beside the obvious advertising for the site, is there a particular tech I
missed ?

~~~
SwiftyBug
Love is the best tech ️

